# Hello from London England!



## Hellcandymakeup (Jan 25, 2010)

Hello to everyone from a very grey London, England!

I am so glad I've finally signed up to this forum where I can share my make up addiction with like minded folk!

I have a very bad weakness for Mac and I am terrible with looking after my hair so I will be scouring the board for as many hair tips as I can find


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 25, 2010)

Welcome to the site!  I love London.


----------



## Purple (Jan 25, 2010)

Welcome to our addiction!


----------



## n_c (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey! It is a very grey London right now


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 25, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## myzleelee (Jan 25, 2010)

welcome


----------



## Hellcandymakeup (Jan 25, 2010)

Ah...I feel like I've come home! Thanks for all the sweet welcomes!


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 25, 2010)

If it makes you feel better, it is quite grey in San Francisco at the moment as well.


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 25, 2010)

Welcome fellow londoner, where abouts are you from? x


----------



## iaisha26 (Jan 25, 2010)

Glad to see you've joined. Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Hellcandymakeup (Jan 25, 2010)

@banana1234 am a south west londoner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@MzzRach San Francisco is gorgeous I'd love to visit the city again one day!


----------



## nunu (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## riotlove (Jan 26, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## riotlove (Jan 26, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## MissVanity (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome to specktra!!!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 27, 2010)

Greetings to London! Hello!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jan 28, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------



## Hypathya (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope to see your posts in no time!!


----------



## gachapin_luv (Feb 4, 2010)

I love everything about UK - TV program, music, and English accent.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Unfortunately, I have never been there, though. Hope to visit soon.

I am interested in visiting Cardiff(spell?) lately besides London.


----------



## Meownica (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello and welcome!


----------

